# Christie will not return/ Suspended by the Clippers



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.sportsnet.ca/basketball/article.jsp?content=20070131_000215_5188



> According to a player agent, Doug Christie has signed a 10-day contract with the Los Angeles Clippers, who will face the Raptors at the Air Canada Centre on Super Bowl Sunday.
> 
> Raptors fans had been looking forward to the possibility of seeing Alvin Williams in a Clippers uniform, after the team had signed the former Raptors guard to a 10-day deal. However, it wasn't to be for Williams as that contract has expired and Los Angeles elected not to re-sign him to a second one.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers sign Doug Christie?*

He isn't much and can't do much, but provide some sort of vet leadership.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers sign Doug Christie?*

The move really confuses me. Why a G/F? You would think the Clippers have plenty of those type of players. I was expecting maybe a PF/C to be signed.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Clippers sign Doug Christie?*

interesting.....i still think the Clippers need an explosive SG or SF and that can propell them ....
but lets see what Doug Christie does...i kinda hate him ...that stupid thing he does like every 5 seconds when he lifts his hand in the air with a two or something HE DOES IT AFTER EVERYTHING!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Clippers sign Doug Christie?*

how old is he anywaY...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers sign Doug Christie?*



ElMarroAfamado said:


> how old is he anywaY...


36


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Clippers sign Doug Christie?*

Another "scrub" signing by dunleavvy, but IMO, hes much better than anyone else dun has ever signed to a 10 day deal. Lets see if it works out. Dont know why we need another wing player though.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Clippers sign Doug Christie?*

Doug Christie? Are you kidding me... Bring in someone who CAN help. Christie provides us with nothing, especailly considering he has no game left at all.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Clippers sign Doug Christie?*



TucsonClip said:


> Doug Christie? Are you kidding me... Bring in someone who CAN help. Christie provides us with nothing, especailly considering he has no game left at all.


seriously i'd like to know what IS left in the free agency market


----------



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Clippers sign Doug Christie?*

Confirmed! http://www.insidehoops.com/christie-clippers-013107.shtml


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers sign Doug Christie to 10-day contract*

Give the Clippers the ring, they have the Great Christie!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers sign Doug Christie to 10-day contract*

Welcome Jackie Christie!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Clippers sign Doug Christie to 10-day contract*



Weasel said:


> Welcome Jackie Christie!


:lol: 

man cmon there has to be some other damn players we can look at ...young athletic....
anyone in the damn NBDL??? not washed up old guys like Christie...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Clippers sign Doug Christie to a 10-day contract*

Well, at least Doug Christie was a good player in his prime. Unlike many of the never-was players we usually get on 10-days.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Clippers sign Doug Christie?*



ElMarroAfamado said:


> interesting.....i still think the Clippers need an explosive SG or SF and that can propell them ....
> but lets see what Doug Christie does...i kinda hate him ...that stupid thing he does like every 5 seconds when he lifts his hand in the air with a two or something HE DOES IT AFTER EVERYTHING!!


Holy crap that is so annoying. I hated watching him on the Kings.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Clippers sign Doug Christie to a 10-day contract*

Does christie play point too? Its been so long since hes been in the leauge, i forget...

wasnt he traded for mobley a couple years ago?


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Clippers sign Doug Christie to a 10-day contract*

If the Clippers want to keep signing guys who haven't played in the league for a long time, why don't they sign Penny Hardaway. The Clippers think that Livingston is supposed to be the next Penny, so why not have Penny around to teach Livy a thing or two about playing the point.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers sign Doug Christie to a 10-day contract*

Not so great tonight. Actually kind of bad. Though he played some "interesting defense" on Gordon on that one play, haha.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers sign Doug Christie to a 10-day contract*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...378.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> The Clippers are expected to sign guard Doug Christie to a second 10-day contract after his first expires Friday.
> 
> "It's very possible," Coach Mike Dunleavy said Tuesday before a 102-90 loss to the New York Knicks at Madison Square Garden.
> 
> "He's a player who we think has a chance to impact some of the stuff that we do. We're going to give ourselves every opportunity to find out."


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Clippers sign Doug Christie to a 10-day contract*

The thing that gets me worried is that lawler, who im sure is on a leash on what he can say, keeps saying how he and smith really see christie contributing for the REST of the season.

I hope he is wrong. Id play daniel ewing ahead of him at this point.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Clippers sign Doug Christie to a 10-day contract*

Christie for the rest of the season? They might as well trade Maggette now... Wow.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers sign Christie to 2nd 10-day contract*

http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/sports/16677171.htm



> The Los Angeles Clippers signed guard Doug Christie to a second 10-day contract Sunday.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Christie will not return*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-nba17feb17,1,5557041.story?page=2&coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> The Clippers are among the teams without a representative at the All-Star game, and it seems they'll resume their schedule without veteran swingman Doug Christie.
> 
> Christie, who signed a second 10-day contract Feb. 11, has decided not to return to the team after the break, according to Christie's publicist.
> 
> ...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Christie will not return*

Thats pretty sad...we should have never signed the guy in the firs tplace...but instead of getting rid of him like we should have, HE is the one who leaves? Ive never heard of anyone leaving before their 10 day is up...let alone someone as terrible as christie. 

Hilarious ..


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Christie will not return*

Not hard to understand at all ...

Under the right circumstance, Doug could have helped the team; like signing him at the BEGINNING of the year!!!?? Not after you have destroyed Corey's game and can't trade him for your son --- everyone, including the players is aware of that.

Doug is a veteran who has been around the league and around a lot of coaches. He knew he wasn't openly accepted by the team, that his being here took minutes from those that were hardly getting minutes, that he should been used as insurance and not being seen as taking someone's job, and it caused friction and resentment. 

Dunleavy seems to have no idea regarding how fragile team chemistry is and CONSTANTLY does things to sabotage this team (Doug could see that). I refuse to believe any longer that Dunleavy is as dumb and stupid as he seems; something else is going on.

In this situation, DOUG WAS THE BETTER PERSON. Take care Doug.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Christie will not return*

Is there any hope that we'll see Ross & Maggette back full time now? .....nope.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Christie will not return*



Dynasty Raider said:


> Not hard to understand at all ...
> 
> Under the right circumstance, Doug could have helped the team; like signing him at the BEGINNING of the year!!!?? Not after you have destroyed Corey's game and can't trade him for your son --- everyone, including the players is aware of that.
> 
> ...


good to see we have a clairvoyant on this board.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Christie will not return*

His wife didn't like the attention Doug was getting from all the beautiful women in LA. 

But in all seriousness it is a bit odd. It wasn't like he wasn't playing, he was getting plenty of time for a 10 day contract person.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Christie will not return*



> good to see we have a clairvoyant on this board.


ROFL


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Christie will not return*



cadarn said:


> good to see we have a clairvoyant on this board.


And a J***A** and FAT boy as well!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/10010586



> LOS ANGELES -- Doug Christie, who signed a second 10-day contract with the Los Angeles Clippers earlier this month, was suspended by the team.
> Advertisement
> 
> 
> Christie informed the Clippers last weekend that he no longer wanted to play for them. He was contractually bound to Los Angeles through Tuesday night's game against Phoenix, after which he can sign with another team.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Translation: I don't want to play for _any_ team ever again.

Seriously, how flaky.


----------

